

Show HN: BillingMe – Invoicing for folks with more than one project - jitnut
https://billingme.com/

======
voyweb
That is what a landing page should look like. Told me everything I needed to
know. Understood the pain point and the reason for building.

~~~
hamfisted
Thanks voyweb. It does some other cool stuff that we should probably mention
on there too... like it can send a message to slack when you get a payment.
And you can put a tracking code on the payment thank you page so you can track
all the way to sale if you have a funky process and do sales outside of ecomm.

